# Sticky  Connect With Other Moms



## Mothering

*Connect With Other Moms is a forum where you can meet members who you have something in common with or who live in your local area.*

*How did you find out about Mothering and what made you decide to join the site? Take our latest poll here! 
*


*Find Friends in Your Area*​
*Welcome to Mothering *

*Pregnant? Join a Due Date Club!*

*Tatooed and Pierced Tribe*

*Suzuki Mamas Tribe*

*Athiest/Agnostic Tribe*
This forum was born out of a respect and desire for the community nature of tribal life. The article, "Finding Your Tribe" by Teresa Pitman, originally published in _Mothering _magazine, inspired the creation of this forum. Teresa and her friend, Vicki, helped each other care for their children, their homes and one another on a daily basis. 
Forum Guidelines


----------

